# Moveable Goat Shelter



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

How big and easiest way to build? I am by myself. I will have 1 preg doe and 2 doelings to Winter. I will be milking in the Spring. When I build it has to at least look like you can move it. Taxes is all ready high because they are charging this place as a residential lot. Can't get tax change because I don't have 5 acres. This area if it is 5+ acres they classify it as agriculture. 

Back to question what is the best way?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I've made this one over and over.  I think I have five of them, and I made one a double wide.

http://themodernhomestead.com/Blog/?p=85


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

That looks easy. Will need to check around here and ms connie's for 2x4 

Thanks Alice


----------



## BanTam (May 11, 2013)

What kind of goats do you have? I am thinking about getting mini-nubs in a couple of years and your question made me wonder....

Could something like a "chicken tractor" be adapted for small goats? Maybe with a wood floor nailed to the frame?


----------



## Clovers_Clan (Jul 17, 2012)

There are hoop houses as in this old post... 

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/goats/270135-skinny-hoop-houses-goats.html

Definitely some pros and cons to them. I've used them successfully with chickens. The key is to attach it securely to a frame and restrict access of the goats to the sides where they can climb up and flatten it. Here's a pretty good example...


----------



## Clovers_Clan (Jul 17, 2012)

oops, try that again...


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Or even Calf hutches, the white one's that you see at dairy farms are pretty easy to move around too.


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

I've been making simple A frame huts that suit a goat or two. For milking, we do the cattle panel hoop house thing. The hoop houses take about 15 minutes for 2 people to stake up.


----------



## powell7311 (Aug 4, 2010)

We built this one in a few days, then built a couple more smaller ones that we can pull with our fourwheeler.


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

I moved my 20' cattle trailer into the goat field. They love it. It has a roof on it and is usually dry unless the rain blows sideways.


----------



## LomahAcres (Jan 21, 2007)

I make something similar to Alice's link - only I'm way to lazy and cheap for that. I use wooden pallets (pick up almost anywhere for free) for the sides - just screw them together and the metal onto that - or if your summer is hot and dry like ours - I use feed bags for the sides - stapled them to the pallets. Told ya I was cheap  I cut the bags open and put them on inside out - so it's all white and doesn't look all that bad in the end, for something that cost me a box of screws.  And heck, if you got some bailing twine laying around . . . :thumb:

They can be heavy to move on man power - however, any lighter and our wind here will flip them right over. One of these days I'll train the goats to do it. 

For kids huts, or anything through the winter, I cover the front half way over - smaller door and more shelter that way.


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you all for the ideas and help. When I get them built I will put pics on here


----------



## Clovers_Clan (Jul 17, 2012)

Small goats love XL dogloos, as well.


----------



## GreenMomma (Jun 3, 2008)

I have 2 of these: http://t.homedepot.com/p/Rubbermaid-2-ft-x-5-ft-Horizontal-Storage-Shed-FG3747SWOLVSS/100345353/ , an xl dogloo and a small livestock trailer that I picked up for free. I have a couple of shelters that are not portable as well, but these are the portable shelters I have for my goats.

The dogloo is very portable and easy to move. I have nigis and a mini-nubian. They fit, but it's snug. The little sheds are my favorite because I can get it all completely open to clean out spider webs once or twice a year as well as it being easy to hose out at that time. I love that they're like my horse shelters, only tiny  

The trailer is the sturdiest of the portable shelters I have, but I can't move it without my truck. I like that it is predator proof so I can lock up animals for safety if I need to. And I could use it for hay storage or something if I needed to. 

I'd look on craigslist and see what you can find that might fit your needs.


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Do you take the front doors off? I hadn't thought of the lx dog houses. Like the idea of a old trailer know where a old, old, one horse is.


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

Here's mine. It's sprinkling. They run to it when it starts raining. 
View attachment 14391


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

View attachment 14392


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

And why do my pictures always double???????


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

My posts are doing that, too. Sometimes.


----------

